# kate/cpc



## kate127 (Jun 2, 2010)

We pay $20.00 for single use oxisensor II for use in oximetry for infants.

Does anyone know the hcpc for this supply?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 2, 2010)

I would say A4649 but look at this link pasted below. See if one of these applies to you and code the HCPCS they list. 

Other option is verify with whoever places your supply order. Also most supplies include the HCPCS on a package label (at least this is what I have found for ortho supplies)

http://www.qualitymedicalsupplies.com/page/QMS/CTGY/RE-OA


----------

